# Is this wheel any use to anyone?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are these wheels suitable for any small animal? I got one with a cage and I personally think they are not suitable for hamsters, are they suitable for any other animal or shall I just bin it?
LARGE CHEW PROOF RUNNING WHEEl, HAMSTER SMALL ANIMAL on eBay (end time 08-Aug-09 20:03:21 BST)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

not sure sorry, we have them in work and i think they have been there for about 3 years now as we dont sell them. 

they are made for rodents that are big chewers (degus, chincillas possibly gerbils ect.)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bin it...

I hate them things..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

nothing to do with the wheel i know.. but where are the lovely piccies???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> nothing to do with the wheel i know.. but where are the lovely piccies???


Ooops I will get some on tomorrow:blushing:.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's no good for any small animal. They can get their feet/tails caught


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

In the bin it goes then .


----------

